# Private Corporal positions for OP Attention Afghanistan?



## Spence671 (10 Dec 2011)

Does anybody know if there are any, or many private/corporal positions for this next tour. I heard you need mod 6 but there must be need for other soldiers who don't, like close protection or something.

Im in a reserve unit,, last week our CSM came in and said they need 35 names for OP Attention. So I put my name in but idk if that means anything. Second question, who do I contact about my component transfer, Ive been waiting for about a year to go Combat Engineer. Im infantry now.


----------



## muskrat89 (10 Dec 2011)

Your Chain of Command is the first place to turn, for answers to these questions. Unverifiable sources on the internet is not the best place to seek info.

Army.ca Staff


----------



## Nfld Sapper (10 Dec 2011)

Spence671 said:
			
		

> Does anybody know if there are any, or many private/corporal positions for this next tour. I heard you need mod 6 but there must be need for other soldiers who don't, like close protection or something.
> 
> Im in a reserve unit,, last week our CSM came in and said they need 35 names for OP Attention. So I put my name in but idk if that means anything. Second question, who do I contact about my component transfer, Ive been waiting for about a year to go Combat Engineer. Im infantry now.



If you don't hear back for Op Attention it means you didn't merit high enough to have your name submitted.

As for your changing to Engineer, its a bit more complicated as it appears your are doing both a CT and an OT....


----------



## tomahawk6 (10 Dec 2011)

Not Canadian,but I have 34 years of US Army experience.I have been where you are at and I suggest that you go ahead and apply.If you are selected great and if you arent,then at least you tried.I call it the spaghetti approach.Throw it at the wall and see if it sticks. ;D
Good luck.


----------



## Hurricane (11 Dec 2011)

Spence671 said:
			
		

> Does anybody know if there are any, or many private/corporal positions for this next tour. I heard you need mod 6 but there must be need for other soldiers who don't, like close protection or something.
> 
> Im in a reserve unit,, last week our CSM came in and said they need 35 names for OP Attention. So I put my name in but idk if that means anything. Second question, who do I contact about my component transfer, Ive been waiting for about a year to go Combat Engineer. Im infantry now.



There has been talk floating around that more reserve positions may be opening for Op Attention. No not all positions on the tour require Mod 6. However, I do know that anyone who was in a mentor position and wasnt qualified PLQ was almost immediately sent on Mods 1-5.

If you want to go on tour make it known. My Coy wanted memo's submitted.


----------



## hammond (11 Dec 2011)

There has been a staff check conducted throughout 36bde for Pte to Sgt positions for This upcoming Op Attention Roto. Have heard roughly 35 positions available, but they are last minute positions and will probably be filled quickly. 

Just for your information. Close Protection Positions are positions that don't require PLQ, but you have to be CP qualified. There are also GD positions and Force Pro positions that were filled with Ptes and Cpls. 

As stated before express your interest through your CoC in written format and watch and shoot.


----------



## toughenough (19 Dec 2011)

There was a call for names to apply for this tour in the summer. I sent in my paperwork in June or July.

There was a recent call to verify our availability to go on very short notice. 31 Bde was clear that this was not a new call for names, but rather verifying that those of us wanting to go would still be willing to DAG and leave in a very short period of time. This may have been relayed/interpreted differently in different areas, brigades, units and sub-units.

Since it's an LFAA tour, I'd expect they have different priorities than LFCA for staffing it, but who knows.

Cheers


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Dec 2011)

Its not a LFAA tour. LFCA is the force generator, using 2 RCR as the mounting unit. There was a rumour that they were cutting 30 positions from the tour that were assigned to Regular Force members and giving them to Reservists last week, but nothing was cut out of my section so I've heard nothing else about it. There were about 40 positions left when I left Gagetown that would need to start training on 16 Jan. If you're one of those people, don't expect weekends off, the training schedule is very busy for a deployment timeframe less than a month after.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Dec 2011)

From the latest rounds of who's in and who's out of the 21 positions asked to filled by LFAA, 37 CBG got 6 positions. 2 went to NB units and 4 went to NL units. Interesting in that they all went to Infantry units.


----------



## Jarnhamar (20 Dec 2011)

The OMG we need 35 reservist positions was because the tour (or whatever) required a 20% reserves and they were at 16% or something. The 35 positions were spread across 3 reservist brigades.  I put the word out at my unit and had about 16 people put their name in. Not high chances of getting picked up but it's a chance never the less. If you get picked someone will let you know. I'd also keep an eye on if your unit actually submitted the paperwork to brigade.
The position was for Pte to Mcpl.  

As for your CT, harass your unit to find out where your application is. Call recruiting and bug them.  I "trusted the system" and the stupid clerk in Kingston had my CT sitting on her desk in the BOR for a year. I was lied to every time I asked about it. At the end of the day you're the only one who will suffer for not following it up.  So ask the chief clerk in your unit about it and call recruiting and see if they have ever heard wind of your transfer If recruiting tells you that they aren't the people to call then find out who you SHOULD call and call them.


----------



## BDTyre (20 Dec 2011)

We sent one Cpl who does not have Mod 6 (as far as I know). I'm not sure what his task is on the ground but initially he was to be a driver (I know his task changed before he left).


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Dec 2011)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> We sent one Cpl who does not have Mod 6 (as far as I know). I'm not sure what his task is on the ground but initially he was to be a driver (I know his task changed before he left).



Don't need mod 6, only Mods 2-5 and only if you're in an advisor position.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Dec 2011)

Grimaldus said:
			
		

> The OMG we need 35 reservist positions was because the tour (or whatever) required a 20% reserves and they were at 16% or something. The 35 positions were spread across *3 reservist brigades.*  I put the word out at my unit and had about 16 people put their name in. Not high chances of getting picked up but it's a chance never the less. If you get picked someone will let you know. I'd also keep an eye on if your unit actually submitted the paperwork to brigade.



Cough..... LFAA only has 2 CBG's.....

 ;D


----------



## brihard (20 Dec 2011)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Cough..... LFAA only has 2 CBG's.....
> 
> ;D



Yes, but he's talking about the staff check that came down to LFCA.

My unit had the same experience.  The staff check came down, 25 or 30 names went in, and a much smaller number went up to brigade.


----------



## BCBoy (22 Dec 2011)

Just had an O-group a few days ago and it got passed down that 66% cuts are coming for Roto 1 (2 RCR?). So if you're in the MO and you haven't been picked up yet, I'm sorry to say that I doubt you will be coming on the next roto. Always subject to change though, so don't lose hope yet. As for MODs, you don't need any, not even in advisory roles. There's a bunch of Pte's here doing the work of Cpls/ Jacks without MODs. Hope this helps.


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Dec 2011)

BCBoy said:
			
		

> As for MODs, you don't need any, not even in advisory roles. There's a bunch of Pte's here doing the work of Cpls/ Jacks without MODs. Hope this helps.



You didn't need them for Roto 0, but Roto 1 and beyond requires mods 1-5. People were almost sent home from predeployment training until they slapped together a PLQ. This is a CEFCOM directive, perhaps a lesson-learned from your roto?


----------



## BCBoy (23 Dec 2011)

Ahh well I stand corrected. Interesting order from CEFCOM... didn't know you needed MODs to sit and drink chai and smoke local cigarettes, but I digress.


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Dec 2011)

Had to justify 50% of the TO&E being officers somehow...


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Dec 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Had to justify 50% of the TO&E being officers somehow...



 :rofl:

Had a friend (and co-worker) who just got back from Kabul last week and said it's a bunch of LCols sitting around drinking coffee.  I think the call has come out for my trade, one to replace a MCpl on leave and others for "mentoring".  Kind of makes me glad I'm going to Borden.   :nod:


----------



## dapaterson (23 Dec 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Had a friend (and co-worker) who just got back from Kabul last week and said it's a bunch of LCols sitting around drinking coffee.




Yes, but it's coffee drinking at the *operational* level.


----------



## Journeyman (23 Dec 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Had to justify 50% of the TO&E being officers somehow...


How would running a PLQ for Cpls justify officer positions?


----------



## Shamrock (23 Dec 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> How would running a PLQ for Cpls justify officer positions?



Course officers and the sundre leadership required to run a PRB.


----------



## Journeyman (23 Dec 2011)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> > How would running a PLQ for Cpls justify officer positions?
> 
> 
> Course officers and the sundre sundry leadership required to run a PRB.


A bit of a stretch to justify "50%" ....especially since the PLQ wasn't being run in-theatre.


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Dec 2011)

There'd be no Ptes/Cpls on the tour if they didn't run a PLQ, and someone would start asking questions about why we have a 950 pers roto full of officers when the CDS said there would be opportunities for Ptes/Cpls to deploy post-Afghanistan.

Moe: I concur, that's what I've heard from the various pers that have come back from Attention. Granted, a tour is only as good as you make it out to be, but I can see a lot of people trying to jump on this one for the GCS check-in-the-box to say they've been to Afghanistan. They changed our training at the last minute to actually include soldier skills, because someone didn't think we were deploying to an active warzone and didn't need to cover things like convoy drills and have TCCC courses run.


----------



## aesop081 (23 Dec 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> There'd be no Ptes/Cpls on the tour if they didn't run a PLQ, and someone would start asking questions about why we have a 950 pers roto full of officers when the CDS said there would be opportunities for Ptes/Cpls to deploy post-Afghanistan.



There's no "us VS them". The CF will send who it wants to send. Ptes and Cpls will just have to go on doing what they are told to do and go where told to go. If it turns into a roto full of officers, that just how it is, deal with it and do the jobs you are assigned.


----------



## BCBoy (23 Dec 2011)

We did pre-deployment trg for over a year for this tour. None of it relevant to the work we are doing over here, but still a good time. Every tour is different, so just smile when you look at your bank statement and count down the days until you return to a civilized nation once again.


----------



## aesop081 (23 Dec 2011)

BCBoy said:
			
		

> count down the days until you return to a civilized nation once again.



The "iDeploy" app helps with that one........... ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Dec 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> The "iDeploy" app helps with that one........... ;D



Didn't you use that one  

 ;D


----------



## aesop081 (23 Dec 2011)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Didn't you use that one
> 
> ;D



Didn't work so well as my return date was "Somewhere between tomorrow and whenever". That option is not available in the app.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Dec 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Didn't work so well as my return date was "Somewhere between tomorrow and whenever". That option is not available in the app.



Ah, you had the beta version then......


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Dec 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> There's no "us VS them". The CF will send who it wants to send. Ptes and Cpls will just have to go on doing what they are told to do and go where told to go. If it turns into a roto full of officers, that just how it is, deal with it and do the jobs you are assigned.



I'm sorry, I guess I haven't learned "suck it up" yet. Just because that's the way things are, doesn't mean we don't have cause to complain about it.


----------



## Hurricane (23 Dec 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> There'd be no Ptes/Cpls on the tour if they didn't run a PLQ, and someone would start asking questions about why we have a 950 pers roto full of officers when the CDS said there would be opportunities for Ptes/Cpls to deploy post-Afghanistan.
> 
> Moe: I concur, that's what I've heard from the various pers that have come back from Attention. Granted, a tour is only as good as you make it out to be, but I can see a lot of people trying to jump on this one for the GCS check-in-the-box to say they've been to Afghanistan. They changed our training at the last minute to actually include soldier skills, because someone didn't think we were deploying to an active warzone and didn't need to cover things like convoy drills and have TCCC courses run.



Correction, no Pte's and Cpl's as Mentors/Advisors. Not to Troll.


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Dec 2011)

Hurricane said:
			
		

> Correction, no Pte's and Cpl's as Mentors/Advisors. Not to Troll.



I have 3 Cpls in my group... some don't even have DP2 courses yet.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Dec 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I have 3 Cpls in my group... some don't even have DP2 courses yet.



Maybe they are "training aids" or drivers for ya.....


----------



## Hurricane (23 Dec 2011)

Thats all I was getting at, there are numerous positions on the tour as drivers, tfc, supply, ect. Just to let the OP know there is a POSSIBILITY of getting A position without PLQ. However, like someone had said before odds are the positions will be filled by the original staff check. Then again, just to play the dark side of the moon here, my unit originally had more names on paper to send, then with the position cuts ect those pers lost their spot. You would think they would then in turn have first pick at 10% pool, but this is not the case. 10% went to new names entirely, just how the cookie crumbles.


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Dec 2011)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Maybe they are "training aids" or drivers for ya.....



Training aids.... perfect. I'm going to use that one.

I'd agree with you, Hurricane. Anyone on the replacement pool should have been given first shot, since they've already done the training. I think there was a little bit of Big R and little r politics at play since a lot of the replacements are RegF pers (that I've seen).


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Dec 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Didn't work so well as my return date was "Somewhere between tomorrow and whenever". That option is not available in the app.



......and you kept losing your phone


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Dec 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Training aids.... perfect. I'm going to use that one.
> 
> I'd agree with you, Hurricane. Anyone on the replacement pool should have been given first shot, since they've already done the training. I think there was a little bit of Big R and little r politics at play since a lot of the replacements are RegF pers (that I've seen).



We're all on one team. 

Priorities change. The choices are not always as simple as what the lowest common denominator on the ground perceives them to be.

I don't expect NDHQ to contact me and explain every plan or change that they make. Neither should you.


----------



## Journeyman (23 Dec 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, I guess I haven't learned "suck it up" yet. Just because that's the way things are, doesn't mean we don't have cause to complain about it.


Last PLQ I was involved with included emphasis on MCpls being leadership role models. 

I guess it's different outside the combat arms.


----------



## aesop081 (23 Dec 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> ......and you kept losing your phone



Different OP......... :nod:


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Dec 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Last PLQ I was involved with included emphasis on MCpls being leadership role models.
> 
> I guess it's different outside the combat arms.



I'd thank you not to comment on my leadership abilities without having even met me. If you have an issue on how I express myself here, feel free to PM me, instead of resorting to personal attacks in the public eye.


----------



## Jarnhamar (23 Dec 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, I guess I haven't learned "suck it up" yet. Just because that's the way things are, doesn't mean we don't have cause to complain about it.



What you don't know is he's actually Sgt Todd from 'Soldier'


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Dec 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I'd thank you not to comment on my leadership abilities without having even met me. If you have an issue on how I express myself here, feel free to PM me, instead of resorting to personal attacks in the public eye.



He's simply basing his assumption on conjecture.

The same thing you've been doing for this whole thread.


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Dec 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> He's simply basing his assumption on conjecture.



I'm sure you've heard what assumptions do in the long term...


----------



## Hurricane (23 Dec 2011)

Grimaldus said:
			
		

> What you don't know is he's actually Sgt Todd from 'Soldier'



HEY Sgt "Todd" is the best role model EVER! Don't you remember when he taught the kid to kill the bad snake??? He learned the patented "Smack the boot on the floor trick" on his PLQ. Leave him out of this!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Dec 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I'm sure you've heard what assumptions do in the long term...



You should take that to heart then.


----------

